# Converter for .TRS extension



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello, 

My recordings are recorded in .TRS format

Can you please let me know how to convert to .mp3 extension,...

Thank you,


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

look at a program named Audacity (sp?) on google


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there an export or convert option in your transcribing software?


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

No, there is no such convert option.....
I tried to find if there any .Mp3 or other format but there is none.
It saves in .TRS extensions only,...

Please help,...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're using Transcriber, it uses MP3s so see if there's an 'extract' feature instead of 'convert'.

I don't think Audacity can convert TRS files to MP3, so you might have to play the files in your transriber program, then use Audacity to record the audio in realtime.


----------

